# Finally! A Store That Does it Right!



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I just got home form another new fish store (New to Me!!!) in Deerfield IL, and they actually had their Bettas in a tank. It was maybe only a 2 gal, but it had a wet-dry filter floating on the top, both aerating and de-nitrifying the tank. This may not be the larger setup that Bettas enjoy, but it's much better than 40 fish all in cups. (which they did have three of...) the address and name was "Fish Planet" with an address of 839 Waukegan Road, Deerfield IL. The best part is that the owner, who seems to always be there, doesn't try to shove any merchandise down your throat! Finally!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Chicago used to have great stores. Good to know there are some left.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Are you saying they had the males together in this tank?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh God no! They had about five separate mini tanks with filters. The rest of the store was great and there were fry in many of the tanks.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Oh ok that's good.


----------



## suhmbodie (Oct 8, 2010)

Wish there were places like that were I live.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Me too!
As it happens, I used to go to Chicagoland about twice a month, and I always made a point of visiting a lot of the shops there, breather bags in hand. I'd load up on cool goodies I could never find down here, and they'd make the trip home to Alabama with ease.
Ah, how I miss that. SUCH cool stuff to be found in huge cities.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

You still should! You can also buy some of the ridiculously large tanks on craigslist!


----------

